# Wie wurde ein Servlet aufgerufen



## homer65 (4. Jun 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mal eine Frage zu Servlets. 
Ich habe ein Servlet, dem ich in der WEB.XML das URL-Pattern *.png zugeordnet habe. Wird beispielsweise auf einer Webseite bild1.png oder bild2.png angegeben, so wird das Servlet aufgerufen. 
Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit im Servlet herauszufinden, ob bild1.png oder bild2.png angegeben war?

Gruß Christian


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jun 2010)

: Interface HttpServletRequest


----------



## homer65 (4. Jun 2010)

Denke das hilft. Vielen Dank.


----------

